# D & C after spontaneous Misscarraige



## texasmama (Aug 19, 2002)

I did not have a D&C with my first misscarraige. I did have to have an emergency D&C with my second one. I bled for 22 days. My body did not pass all the tissue from the first baby. I lost that one at 10 weeks. I got pregnant again within 6 weeks. I lost that one at 6 weeks. That is when I bled for 22 days.

Not all misscarraiges need D&C's. Some do.

I feel for all of you that have shared this pain that I have gone though too.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Gentle hugs to you. Thank you for sharing that. I think it's important for women to know there are other options out there. Medical science thends to make us think that there is only one option.

Please feel free to share more about the babies you lost if you wish. There are a lot of caring women here to listen.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your losses.

You are right of course sometimes medical intervention is necessary. I often find myself feeling defensive about having had a c-section but we often know when our bodies are telling us something is wrong. I feel very lucky that the medical personel during my dd's birth took action when they did. We could have lost her. I dont regret my decision to allow intervention.

Often knowledge and experience fail us when things come right down to the wire...we have to just listen to our bodies and our instincts...


----------

